# Karcher K5



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a Karcher K5 on a deal at B&Q
Good powerful machine just 1 issue wondered if anyone else experienced it.
The hose reel is so tight that you can pull the machine over
and trying to wind up reel is almost impossible
I have stripped and refitted components everything snaps into place its just when you want to use it, it dont like rotating 
any thoughts


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi
I have the K7 but same set up
Is it the latest type with the reel across the back?
Or the older one with the reel high up between the handle?

Mine is the latest with reel in the back and rotates freely
All I can think is the center of the reel has not been machined out enough
No other reason why it would be tight

If I pull the hose out fast it would try to carry on spinning 

I'd take it back as b and q are very good with replacements

M


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i know what you mean as my nilfisk did the same. In the end i just binned the hose reel as it was useless.

The hose if it the crapping plastic high pressure hose it is to stiff therefore making it a right pain in the ass to wind up


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> I think i know what you mean as my nilfisk did the same. In the end i just binned the hose reel as it was useless.
> 
> The hose if it the crapping plastic high pressure hose it is to stiff therefore making it a right pain in the ass to wind up


you got that right


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

think i will take it back this must be old model hose reel is between handles


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the latest model

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-garden/pressure-washers/k5-premium-full-control-home-13246050.html

But Robert dyers have this in sale plus this weekend they also have 
20% off that so works out Around £279 ish and think it's free del

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/karcher-k5-premium-full-control-home-pressure-washer

If you want any add ons for it I have a few new bits like foam lance suction hose brush quite a few bits pm me if interested 
The bits I have will fit most if not all the K series

M


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you mean the hose is really stiff? If so, this really stiff high pressure ones do get better when they've been fully extended and we'll used a fee times 

Better option is bin it and buy a rubber one


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Or just buy a nilfisk 145/150 from the first place.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The K5's at B&Q are a bargain at £227 but I have seen several returned to store all due to problems with the hose reel.

I had a problem with my £100 Nilfisk Titan recently (pulsing) so returned it to Argos after 4 months and swapped it for a slightly more expensive C130 model. On paper the Nilfisk is slightly more powerful (same bar but higher flow rate) than the Karcher for almost exactly half the price, however, the bundled accessories are probably better on the Karcher and the Nilfisk doesn't feature a hose reel, which suits me as I wanted to use my existing qwashers hose anyway.

If you choose to keep it then it's the hose you need to look at changing, it's the lack of flexibility in the hose that is restricting the reel from spinning. A wire reinforced rubber hose is the best thing you can do to any pw, much easier to handle and it won't kink up and try to kill you. Qwashers on eBay are the people to talk to, consistently reliable where others have failed, but the integrated reel on the K5 might require a specific fitting.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

When i was in B&Q they had a brand that is almost like an own brand about £230.00 
It had a good spec decent REEL but the lance looked like you should be a Jedi knight in Star Wars if you held it 
The Hose reel is an important feature for me


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Decided to treat myself, more poor k2 is being retired to the recycling center, Picked one up today my Hose reel is perfectly loose and free spinning. Even better was the fact it was now only £200. Can't grumble at that. I decided to keep with Karcher as I have so many different lances that would have all gone to waste.


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice, I was looking at the K4 in halfords yesterday how do people rate them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Lexus ian said:


> Very nice, I was looking at the K4 in halfords yesterday how do people rate them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a K4 and its been brilliant so far, only moan is that the hose kinks and is pretty stiff, i am going to replace it with an aftermarket one at some point.

But on the whole really good, certainly powerful enough too :thumb:


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Brill thanks for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got a K4 and a K5. The K4 is now more than 5 years old and has been heavily used. It did go into the Karcher repair centre for a small repair which cost me £25 so it has been great value for money. I bought the K5 after someone on here put a link to a 50% off deal on Amazon last year. That is currently at my daughters house and gets used mainly for patio cleaning.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

The k5 hose is the worst I've ever used,it never keeps straight & you need to keep twisting it all the time to straighten out.

Andy.


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

If you're buying a Karcher you might want to try the Karcher Outlet website. I bought my K4 some time ago and it's been fantastic. They're all refurbished but look like new with a warranty and huge reductions off new prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I think that it has always been a problem with the stiff plastic hoses on the Karcher PW. 
I have the K5 which I rate much higher than the older one I had.
Except the dam hose which tries its best to trip me up


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

This was my solution to this issue.



















I purchased a wall mounted reel with 40m hose, the K5 jetwash is perm plumbed in and hidden inside the adjacent cabinet.

Keeps it tidier and a lot quieter as the noise motor is tucked away.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

That set up in the cupboard is epic :thumb: 

I have a K4, and the first thing I bought was the Quasher extension for it, the machine is now over a year old and has been great, I got it from Karcher seconds directly, a lot cheaper, so the next one I buy would be from the same place, though I only buy when needed, so at the moment "here's the killer" I don't need another power washer :doublesho


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alfa male said:


> This was my solution to this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome. Where did you get the 40m hose from and did you need any special connections for it?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

+1 for that been a sick cupboard!

ive a K5 Eco the wife bought me a few years ago. been alot less than impressed, wont be buying another.

had to replace almost straight away under warranty as motor packed up. 
reel is stiff so when pulling on the lance its fell into the (old) car a few times. 
doesnt wind up very well. 
vario lance blocked up so 'pulsed' on max, youtube video helped fix
now blaster lance doesnt work properly

and 'eco'?! who uses a water butt to feed the machine? and have pi*sy water all over my pride and joy! and its a V6 that cost £500 to tax, hardly a tree huggers car!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get the 40m hose from and did you need any special connections for it?


I bought mine from an eBay seller from Poland, can't fault the service.

Think this is the chap I used https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282081267505

Just told him what jetwash I had and he made the ends up to suit. Only other bits I bought were the hoselock splitter and connectors to enable me to swap between DI vessel and jetwash.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps I've moved the extension cable too away from the water for obvious reasons, before anyone comments !


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just been on the eBay link & it states hose is 15 metre long,,did the seller do you a longer hose & how does the original hose come off the K5 as it seems fixed permanent not like the other Karchers were they screw on.

Andy.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The k5 with the reel has a fixed hose that goes in to a brass fitting beside the handle this is held in place by a clip, when you remove the clip, you can pull off the hose and remove the handle and reel. What I'm guessing is, as the handle has been removed hes joined together 2 Karcher k series quick release connectors using an M22 x M22 coupler then just plugged one end on to the hose fitted to the pw and then the extension hose on to that.

This is what i have done, as for some reason mine came with an additional 9 meter replacement hose, and it would be a shame to see it go to waste.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had a compact K2 for years and been thinking of upgrading. 
Is there a noticeable difference on the K4/5 to the K2's?

Also, I'd definitely echo a previous comment to use the Karcher outlet. Vastly cheaper and all you really lose is the fancy packaging


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used my k5 for the first time this weekend, oh yes big difference over a k2, which is what i have made redundant.


Much quieter the extra length in the hose alone made it so much easier walking around. And clean off was remarkably better, although that could be down to the newly sealed surface last weekend.

worth checking your local b and q
http://www.diy.com/departments/karcher-k5-premium-home-pressure-washer-145-bar/1041219_BQ.prd

V's outlet!

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5399


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> Ps I've moved the extension cable too away from the water for obvious reasons, before anyone comments !


I can vouch for the polish fella on eBay.. Bought mine a few weeks ago. I bought the 15m hose & reel, worked a treat, as Alfa said.. Told him the exact set up I was after and tailed the package for me. Previously bought a 8m extension from direct hose a couple year ago for my Karcher and just banged that onto the end of the reel so extend the hose further.. Though so the new hose only ever comes out 2 meters max  makes cleaning setup smooth and fast

I'd share photos but my setup isn't as glamorous as Alfa's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My hose was also very difficult to get away / out , So my resolve was after turning the water off I ran the PW to get all the water out of the high pressure hose , now it rolls up easy and then unreel it before you connect the water next time 

works for me


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I've messaged the seller on eBay but he hasn't got back to me yet.

Andy


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> I've messaged the seller on eBay but he hasn't got back to me yet.
> 
> Andy


Keep trying mate, once he replied to me it took about a week of messaging back and forth to get the exact spec I wanted etc.. He doesn't reply straight away hence it been a week but still an awesome bit of kit for the price and makes cleaning easier..

I asked about using the hose directly to the pressure washer, canceling out the need for the crappy Karcher hose (I have a K2) and offered up an Adapter which would do the job.

The 15m hose and reel + 2m hose for the reel to pressure washer delivered is £110 though he does offer up another hose at a length of 25m for the same price but this is another material.. The 15m is rubber with steel inserts and I believe the 25m one which he is happy to swap for is plastic I believe not sure on the exact spec bit don't believe it has braided steel inside it..

Hope you get in touch with him about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

shy-talk said:


> I've just been on the eBay link & it states hose is 15 metre long,,did the seller do you a longer hose & how does the original hose come off the K5 as it seems fixed permanent not like the other Karchers were they screw on.
> 
> Andy.


He makes them to order so just tell him what you want, I bought direct and he knocked £10 off too !


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for that guys,,I'll try again tomorrow,I prefer the rubber hose as the plastic will probably be like the one I have on the K5 already & it's a nightmare to keep untangled & straight..

Andy.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what they call the fittings on K5 are as the polish guy has messaged me asking what the ends are,,also he says he can use dn6 hose & it will be £10 cheaper,,the dn6 hose isn't the same as what's on my K5 now I hope as I'm wanting the softer pipe.

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Think they're just known as Karcher K series quick release fittings


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I ended up purchasing this hose as it fits the reel on the power wash & saved me £60
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=112100231169

Andy.


----------

